# MuseScore 4 Pre-alpha Nightly Build



## dcoscina (Mar 21, 2022)

This is a public pre alpha nightly build. Not bad. I like the look and the VST integration. Still has some refinements before it hits the street officially but kinda nifty. there is a place holder for the Muse Orchestra library which purports to be 10gb


----------



## MusicStudent (Mar 21, 2022)

You might be getting ahead of yourself here. Reports of beta may be premature.

"Marc Sabatella • Feb 26, 2022 - 04:00
There is no beta version yet, we’re not quite at alpha. There is a very old build labeled beta but ignore that one - be sure you get the latest nightly, not that very old one. The current nightly builds definitely work with screen readers, including all the ones mentioned as far as I know."


----------



## d.healey (Mar 21, 2022)

What you're testing there is a pre-alpha nightly build.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 21, 2022)

d.healey said:


> What you're testing there is a pre-alpha nightly build.


yes my apologies. I've updated the thread title.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 22, 2022)

Looks sleek! Tantacrul really giving it new life.


----------

